# Syrup vs Sugar vs Extract



## magnum3672 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm going to start my next BBB and its going to be maple flavored.  I'm wondering if I use Pops and substitute maple syrup or sugar for the white sugar if that would be sufficient or if I should add maple extract as well?

I have maple wood to smoke it over too but I want that sweet maple sugar taste.

Anyways if you help me out I'll share some QVIEW!

Thanks guys!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't think you'll need the maple extract, the syrup should be fine.

You can always put some extra syrup on it when you smoke it.


----------



## venture (Sep 1, 2011)

X2 on Al.  I like to add the maple syrup part way into the smoke to give the smoke a better shot and to still have time to set the glaze.  Subbing in the maple sugar is an interesting idea.  Let us know if you try that. I have never tried the extract, I would be worried about that, but again, if you try it, let us know?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## magnum3672 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll try sugar for one and syrup for the other.  I'll post all results.


----------



## magnum3672 (Nov 10, 2011)

Syrup was a rousing success.  It was nice and maple-ey but I would still add some syrup during the smoking process.  If you are willing or able I suggest switching out.

And if you're comfortable with the price difference. A dollar a lb vs 8 bucks for 2 cups.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 10, 2011)

I have made a few Canadian Bacons and added maple sryup to them just before I smoke.  They turn out amazing!!


----------



## magnum3672 (Nov 15, 2011)

My latest batch didn't have any maple in it and I'm sorely missing it.  I guess I'll HAVE to eat this high end delicious bacon without that maple-ey flavor.


----------

